# SM in Swedish protection. It hurts to be a decoy :)



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Some pix from the swedish nationas in SvenskSkydd.

First muzzel work "atack from behind"
Jörgen Got the muzel right in the hafe full power, This dog hits hard, Sverker with Lindjax butrix
http://www.smbilder.se/Sverkerspecial1.htm

Second same dog, Long send with muzzel. 
http://www.smbilder.se/Sverkerspecial2.htm

Hers the GSD that won beting 13 malls of 15 dogs. 2 GSDs Magnus with Waagendorfs Mister Ger
http://www.smbilder.se/MagnusJ.htm

7 place, Lena with Lindjax Ceta
http://www.smbilder.se/LenaK.htm


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Some vids from the event,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Z4igMdSsE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk0XSVfsYyc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3xOdF_Z_AI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAqSienzSZs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S09DnWQcVXc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVBuElwyzzk


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice I dident find any videos and I was to far away to get any good fotage 

The second oen is brutal. Dame it looks like he get rockt. 
I thugt the first dog hit jörgen in the face to but im not shore, Not as hard anyway.


----------



## Zach Edaburn (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice!! those are some nice dogs


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

The GSD that won the championship can be seen here,
https://secure.storegate.se/user/Fi...=1&Share=ababae97-8b57-4c34-9a90-8dc77e7744be

This malinois ended at 14th place,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Arr-hOXnXlY


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice dogs, sore decoys, Thanks for posting


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

The first dog to enter, Not seen in the movie broke the decoys backtoth.
The dog that you se on the movie that hit the decoy in the face dident broke anyting 

So a broken toth and som minore bruses, the day after he was decoing dogs at his home again


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Vilken hund menar du då, speciell stil att hålla ena handen bakom ryggen i dubbeln, men det kanske har något syfte?


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Det var en tjej som körde den hunden. Kommer inte ihåg vad den hette. Jag trro det var den första hunden av dom första 5. Jag kom lite sent, Alltså sistta hunden poängmässigt. En liten malle.
man såg att den gick rätt i ansiktet på jörgen.

Jag kommer inet hiåg varför han håller handen så, Tror det är för att göra det mer centrerat för hunden. Kanfråga han i helgen.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Erik,
The girl in the 4th and 5th video looks just like an old girlfriend I dated from Ostersund, Sweden. Only she wasn't pregnant (I think):lol: Haven't thought of her in a long time. Off topic, but just sayin....


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, it´s a small world, so maybe it is her then she competed with the same dog in the mondioring worldchampionship for belgians previous this year as seen here,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrDvxL7ioYk


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

That's spooky. Almost identical. Only it was 23 years ago. You got a fountain of youth over there?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi pappy =D>=D>=D>


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

You know al swedish gilrs look the same  They are al clones over her.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thats what I hear but didn't want to offend anyone.:mrgreen:


----------

